# Bosch Filters



## TomHanksTheVoodooQueen (May 1, 2011)

Alright guys, it's been so long since I've been on here I didn't even remember my login info but just had to ask this. Some guy comes into my work and almost has a breakdown because we didn't have bosch oil filters. Then states that I've never worked on vehicles in my life because I never used bosch oil filters on my dubs. To conclude he states that bosch oil filters makes the car soo much quieter? Then rolls his eyes and walks out. Just want to get some feedback on this and see if it's true because it just sounds preposterous to me... Maybe I've been out of it too long?


----------



## boostingti4lyf (Mar 22, 2010)

sounds like hes a fing dbag and wouldnt worry about it. how can an oil filter make a car quieter when most of the cars noise comes from the exhaust. and hell its the cheapest filter on ecs so it cant be that great :thumbup:


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

makes the engine quieter...............:screwy:


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Bosch filters are made by Champion Labs like many other brand of filter


----------



## jtappert (Mar 10, 2011)

D-bag thinks its quieter cause he doesnt know anything and last time he changed his oil his car wouldnt start.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

I try to stay clear of bosh filters only 96% filtration. Fram toughgaurd, wix have almost 99%


----------

